# Rebound XT



## Twin Peak (Feb 21, 2005)

FYI, DS's new anti-e is now for sale.  I have been using it about a week now and I am rather impressed.

It *seems* to be rather potent as I am breaking out like crazy (6-oxo never did this to me) and I have had a gyno flare up that nothing has helped (oral and dermal 6-oxo, mega dose tamoxifen, armidex) and its almost gone now -- though I am double dosing it.  And my joints as of yesterday are really starting to dry up.

I have no idea whether this will be an impressive test booster in the real world, though on paper it looks rather good.


----------



## Du (Feb 21, 2005)

Youre saying this over-the-counter stuff is stronger than nolva??


----------



## musclepump (Feb 21, 2005)

You must of have some bunk nolva.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 21, 2005)

what the hell is the ingredient?


----------



## ericnb_98 (Feb 22, 2005)

They have the write up on the DS web site.  i've heard good things about it
and will probable try it.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 22, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Youre saying this over-the-counter stuff is stronger than nolva??


Sldge says yes


----------



## ZECH (Feb 22, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> what the hell is the ingredient?


Exemestane


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 22, 2005)

Any Profiles done?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Exemestane



correct me if I am wrong but isn't that an Rx drug?


----------



## maze (Feb 22, 2005)

Exemestane is an Anti-aromatase not an anti-estrogen ... and it has been compared in favor with tamoxifen for Breast Cancer pacients.  It is often used on-cycle and not post.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2005)

maze said:
			
		

> Exemestane is an Anti-aromatase not an anti-estrogen ... and it has been compared in favor with tamoxifen for Breast Cancer pacients.  It is often used on-cycle and not post.



yup, and as far as I can find just like Tamoxifen is an Rx drug so is Exemestane.


----------



## Du (Feb 22, 2005)

maze said:
			
		

> Exemestane is an Anti-aromatase not an anti-estrogen ... and it has been compared in favor with tamoxifen for Breast Cancer pacients. It is often used on-cycle and not post.


How would an AI help in pre-existing gyno (as TP said he used it for in his first post)??


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 22, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Youre saying this over-the-counter stuff is stronger than nolva??



Just giving you my experiences.  Tis all.

Nolva actually isn't that effective for me.  Dermal 6-oxo has proven better in the past.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2005)

I would still like to know how they are able to manufacture (or have manufactured) an Rx drug and market it as an OTC supplement.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 22, 2005)

Rob, how do you know its an rx drug?  What classifies something as such?  (I am asking honestly here).


----------



## rrgg (Feb 22, 2005)

Sledge said it's structure is *BASED *on exemestane.


----------



## brodus (Feb 22, 2005)

It's not Exemestane, but a metabolite, therefore not an Rx drug, per se.  Most likely it's a slightly altered and much more potent form, as exemestane's close cousin, formestane, has very poor bioavailability. 

I would guess it is an orphaned drug that is not under any patent restriction for this specific application.


----------



## rrgg (Feb 22, 2005)

Those poor orphans!

Happy to adopt.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 22, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> FYI, DS's new anti-e is now for sale.  I have been using it about a week now and I am rather impressed.
> 
> It *seems* to be rather potent as I am breaking out like crazy (6-oxo never did this to me) and I have had a gyno flare up that nothing has helped (oral and dermal 6-oxo, mega dose tamoxifen, armidex) and its almost gone now -- though I am double dosing it.  And my joints as of yesterday are really starting to dry up.
> 
> I have no idea whether this will be an impressive test booster in the real world, though on paper it looks rather good.



Must be good shit if it's doing something for Mr Non-Responder[TM].


----------



## brodus (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm most interested in his no-shutdown anabolic and "Meltdown," his "safe" uncoupler.  He's also going to release something as good or better than ALRI's Ergomax LMR, which is possibly DMT (desoxy-methyl-testosterone).


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Rob, how do you know its an rx drug?  What classifies something as such?  (I am asking honestly here).



because I looked into it, Exemestane is a drug.


----------



## brodus (Feb 22, 2005)

Correct, Exemestane is a drug, which, like Formestane, is used (injected) to control certain cancers.  It works better than Formestane,which is why Formestane was orphaned, and hence, available at your board sponsor.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 22, 2005)

brodus said:
			
		

> I'm most interested in his no-shutdown anabolic and "Meltdown," his "safe" uncoupler.  He's also going to release something as good or better than ALRI's Ergomax LMR, which is possibly DMT (desoxy-methyl-testosterone).



I am looking forward to the uncoupler too, though its "Melting Point."  Which anabolic are you referring to?


----------



## ZECH (Feb 22, 2005)

I tend to agree with Rob. Just like with PH's, it was not a drug but something that converts to a drug. I believe very soon, you will see the FDA halt all sells of research chemiclas as they are technically illegal anyway. They just stopped Matt from getting his synephrine HCl as they deemed it a drug just like ephedra. They are cracking down hard.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 22, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I tend to agree with Rob. Just like with PH's, it was not a drug but something that converts to a drug. I believe very soon, you will see the FDA halt all sells of research chemiclas as they are technically illegal anyway. They just stopped Matt from getting his synephrine HCl as they deemed it a drug just like ephedra. They are cracking down hard.



There is a lot technically and legally wrong with this paragraph.

And I was not agreeing or disagreeing with Rob, I was inquiring how something got classified as a drug.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 22, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> There is a lot technically and legally wrong with this paragraph.
> 
> And I was not agreeing or disagreeing with Rob, I was inquiring how something got classified as a drug.


Legally what?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 22, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I was inquiring how something got classified as a drug.



All I know is probably what you already know. If something is marketed as a supplement, but drug-like claims are made - the FDA can pull it. If it is noted for health concerns (L-Tryptophan for instance) because of bad batches being made or abuse, then the FDA can again step in and pull it off the market for analisys.

If they deem it to need forms of control, then it can become a drug. Ginkgo Biloba in some parts of Europe is prescription, as is St Johns Wort.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 23, 2005)

As is Kava Kava, which is quite ridiculous.


----------



## gopro (Feb 23, 2005)

A stronger anti aromatase than Arimidex?? No way.


----------



## Du (Feb 23, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> A stronger anti aromatase than Arimidex??


Like femara?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2005)

brodus said:
			
		

> It's not Exemestane, but a metabolite, therefore not an Rx drug, per se.  Most likely it's a slightly altered and much more potent form, as exemestane's close cousin, formestane, has very poor bioavailability.
> 
> I would guess it is an orphaned drug that is not under any patent restriction for this specific application.



He (or they) really like to ride on the fine lines, hope they do not find themselves out of business, or worse.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 23, 2005)

First hand word from a  guy who used to sell research chemicals said it won't be long before the hammer drops. Take it as you will.


----------



## redspy (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm puzzled why people would consider this over Nolva, which has lots of clinical support, is cheaper, and a history of being effective.

Sledge's uncoupler on the otherhand sounds great.


----------



## brodus (Feb 24, 2005)

Because Nolva is a carcinogen.


----------



## Designer Supps (Feb 24, 2005)

First off it is not exemestane (but based off the 1,4,6ene structure) and it is legal and naturally occuring just as DSHEA wants. Exemestane is methylated, Rebound XT is not.

Second it has a Ki value of .24 or .26 (by pubmed standards making it a very potent anti-aromatase), Ill have to look through my notes to double check it. Either one is better then Nolva, Arimidex, 6-oxo or formestane. Its suppression of E is 97% in 3 days at 50mgs per day. Exemestane is the perferred treatment when Nolva fails (which is more common then you may think), Exem. is very safe with a low amount of side effects and although this isnt Exesmestane its structure is very similar and so are it effects.

3rd, the reason it can also be used for pct (as well as off cycle use) is that it boosts natural T and LH levels which is probably why TP as well as myself broke out with its use.

Its orally available and is best absorbed when taken with a faty meal or something like Sesathin. 
This is not a research chem, it is cheaper then nolva as well as being stronger.


----------



## Designer Supps (Feb 24, 2005)

Melting Point will hopefully be ready by April, as long as my sample is pure and alpha testing goes well, it has a ton of potential.

The non-hormonal anabolic (NHA) works by a pathway no one for whatever reason has even thought of using. It wont supress HPTA, it will boost Test by hundreds of %'s not just a few points and it is also DSHEA compliant. That will hopefully be ready by the end of March.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2005)

Designer Supps said:
			
		

> Melting Point will hopefully be ready by April, as long as my sample is pure and alpha testing goes well, it has a ton of potential.


 I can't wait for this one


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 24, 2005)

Sounds like Sledge should use you as an alpha tester.


----------



## rrgg (Feb 24, 2005)

> It wont supress HPTA, it will boost Test by hundreds of %'s not just a few points and it is also DSHEA compliant.


Maybe you should call it Holy Grail XT


----------



## Designer Supps (Feb 24, 2005)

haha, thats good, I need a name for it. it wont be like steroids, let me make that very clear. It will without a doubt boost test by that much, but it doesnt mean youll blow up overnight.

Jody Ill keep you in mind for alpha testing, as long as they send me enough.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2005)

Designer Supps said:
			
		

> haha, thats good, I need a name for it. it wont be like steroids, let me make that very clear. It will without a doubt boost test by that much, but it doesnt mean youll blow up overnight.
> 
> Jody Ill keep you in mind for alpha testing, as long as they send me enough.


----------

